# cutting metal roof panels



## scott (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey everyone, was wanting to know what you guys are using for cutting metal roofing material.......we are trying to keep clean cuts and angles that most tools dont offer the ability.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2003)

We install aluminum shingles, and regular snips work very well. What gauge are you dealing with?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

*metal cutting*



pgriz said:


> We install aluminum shingles, and regular snips work very well. What gauge are you dealing with?


we are cutting 26 gauge with various rib patterns .we have 6 or 7 pair of snips but they are time consuming and leave burrs w/ some not so straight edges, we cut about 38 inches across and up to 10 feet or so during angle cuts


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've seen power snips that attach to any drill. They are quick but create 1/4" of waste material.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I use a skill saw with a panneling blade turned backwards, makes a lot of noise but it works well.
Bob


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Plasma Cutter? they make a real small unit for under $500.00


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

wow. isnt a plasma cutter for thick metals, not sheet metal? i can see a plasma cutter whipping right through a piece of 024 steel.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Seems like it would burn and disscolor the edges too. Might be bad for a premanufactured Paint finnish.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Bjd said:


> Plasma Cutter? they make a real small unit for under $500.00


I think a plasma cutter will burn paint and i dont think you can use one outdoors because of wind blowing your gas away, we tried this a while back with not real good results.....but thanx for you help.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

No you do not use any gas, it air from a compressor or some even have them buit in, as fars as paint edges burning no not to bad at all. The one I have is adjustable for the materail thickness, cuts like butter through the real thin stuff without ant distortion or paint burning. I use it a lot for cutting through heating units jackets for repairs, after the repair I flange the panel back into the sapce it was before.
Body shops use them a lot for this reason, find a shop with one and take a peek at how they use them.

Bernie


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been thinking about doing my own roof and have been checking things out. The big companies use a special shear, most of them form their own panels on site too. All of the smaller guys seem to be using tin snips.
I have some samples and am considering an abrasive or diamond blade on a skill saw. I have also thought that laying the metal flat on a piece of plywood should kill a lot of the noise.
If I get around to trying this I will post the results.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've heard of guys sticking the metal ontop of ISO insulation panels.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

How about some power snips, and or power nibblers, they sell cheap from HF, or northern?

Bernie


----------

